# Overclocking Calculator?



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 20, 2008)

> CPUCalc is an overclocking-calculator able to overclocking with many Intel and AMD processors.
> You just need to set your wished clock and it calculates all other settings, for example. It automatically sets the correct CPU-RAM-ratio and Referenceclock:HTT-Ratio.
> 
> It´s also able to calculate the new TDP with the overclocked settings.



http://downloads.guru3d.com/CPUCalc-1.9.4-download-2017.html


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 20, 2008)

lol , i thought you were going to overclock a calculator. that would have been interesting. my ti-83 is very slow on doing some calculations .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 20, 2008)

you have a ti 83? i think i have a ti82


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2008)

meh, the only useful thing in that program IMO is the TDP calculator, apparantly my cpu is sucking 111w


----------



## panchoman (Aug 20, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> lol , i thought you were going to overclock a calculator. that would have been interesting. my ti-83 is very slow on doing some calculations .



if you change the xres or something like that (one of the 2 bottom options in the window menu)
from 1 to like 5, you'll end up rendering at like 10x the speed


----------



## panchoman (Aug 20, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> you have a ti 83? i think i have a ti82



wow thats freaking ancient.. ti 82's were outdated like 4-5 years ago.. infact the ti 83 is out of production or something like that.. all new calc. purchases are suppossed to be ti 84's now


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> wow thats freaking ancient.. ti 82's were outdated like 4-5 years ago.. infact the ti 83 is out of production or something like that.. all new calc. purchases are suppossed to be ti 84's now



How i didn't want that ti83 , but still got it is a story in itself .


----------



## panchoman (Aug 20, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> How i didn't want that ti83 , but still got it is a story in itself .



lets hear it lol... and damn i gotta dig out my calc from i dont know where for school lol


----------

